# Great things that came out of the last Great Depression



## maniclion (Mar 20, 2009)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## maniclion (Mar 20, 2009)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











I gots so many more but I wanna see what you guys love from that bygone era we may be living again


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome! It's just too bad these great musicians had to vacation or flee to France and other countries in Europe, just to feel the appreciation and the respect every sentient human being deserves! They just happened to be Black and the discrimination they had to endure was just pure hatred.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 20, 2009)

another war.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 20, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> another war.


That's exactly what we need a good old fashioned knock-down drag-em outside and beatem' tag team death match, and we'll just shift everything to the west, Instead of us against Germany it 'll be us v. France, and not us v. Japan but us v. N.Korea, hell just to make things exciting will make Canada an Axis of Evil  and fuck it why not drag some S. American countries into it like Venezuela and I think it's about time to say "Fuck You Hard!" to Cuba.....  After Obama's term is up we'll get good ole Colon Plow to head up our country and warn us of the ever growing Military Industrial Complex that has all but drag our asses out of an Economic slump.....we'll see another prosperous time like the 1950's and I'll become a Neo-Beat Poet like Kerouac fufu and BigDyl can be my gay poet friends like Ginsberg and W.S. Burroughs.  Prince will be the next Jack LaLanne and invent a weight machine that makes juice as you lift, P-Funk will be the next Joe Weider w/ Dale being his brother Ben, they'll invent new training principles, Kefe will grow to be the next Arnold.....   TallCall will produce and act in his own version of Easy Rider but it'll be Sleazy Rider and instead of being hippie like guys trying to be free on motorcycles it'll be Gay men trying to be free.....


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2009)

Photographing People of the Depression

look deep.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 21, 2009)

Very neat, always enjoy looking back on history! But viewing those I quickly envisioned " the grapes of wrath".


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2009)

^ was on my mind too.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 21, 2009)

YouTube Video











My last name is similar and my GF's grandfather watched the movie one day and thought it was about my relatives, especially since I'd told him my GreatGreat Grandfather was an uprooted farmer who had to leave Oklahoma to work in the mines during the depression........I told him I didn't think so but he would still tell people "He's related to the Joad's in the Grapes of Wrath" and would always tell people my last name was Joad....


----------

